# Where does GG's come from??!!!



## jen1 (23 February 2008)

When I was a kid my dad used to say 'let's go to the GG's" meaning lets go to the stables/ponies/horses.

 I said to my daughter the other day lets go and see the GG, she asked where GG comes from!! I haven't a clue?! Anyone know what does GG stand for or am I being thick here, bet it's something really obvious!!


----------



## kirstyhen (23 February 2008)

GopGops!? My gran always used to say how are the GGs, or the GopGops so i just assumed thats where it came from!


----------



## merlinsquest (23 February 2008)

The term Gee-Gee is taken from horse racing (obviously)where a Gee-Gee is the first horse out of the starting gate......

There, I could claim the honour for knowing this but it is blatently off of Wikipeadia!!!!


----------



## jenbleep (23 February 2008)

what about neddies


----------



## kirstyhen (23 February 2008)

Well there you go! If i marry OH my initials will be KGG, which is quite apprpriate!


----------



## jen1 (23 February 2008)

Oh so who thought up Gee Gee then?? Must go back a long way!!


----------



## merlinsquest (23 February 2008)

[Austral] A horse bred for racing
- racehorse, race horse, bangtail

[Brit] A pet name for a donkey

Not sure why though 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Stolen again.... can you tell I am bored tonight


----------



## dieseldog (23 February 2008)

How do you spell a hungry horse in 4 letters?

M T G G


----------



## alleycat (24 February 2008)

Thought it was from a term to make the horse go- as in gee up! The old plough horses were taught to obey the voice, I think, &amp; there were words for turn right &amp; turn left, stop (Whoa) and go (Gee up?) though the words would vary a bit from place to place. We've just about kept "Whoa" but replaced "Gee" by "Trot On!" I suppose horses like racehorses that were really meant to go would be gee-gees!


----------

